
Lyft valued at $24.3B in first ride-hailing IPO - whalabi
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-lyft-ipo/lyft-valued-at-24-3-billion-in-first-ride-hailing-ipo-idUSKCN1R92P4
======
nabla9
This is first time I consider betting against stock in 5-year time horizon.
Lyft as a company and business model is almost exactly like the dot-com era
failure.

